# my hedgehog tattoo :)



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

this is my new tattoo, its located on my wrist and it is a hedgehog yin~yang.  Its both of my boys and i love it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kool,cute and OUCH! :lol:


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats so neat. I love it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome tattoo.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great tattoo


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I love it! The yin and yang idea is great! This is my hedgehog tattoo:










Our tattoos could be friends


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Love both of your tattoo guys!! Maybe I should start saving $ and get one for myself... :lol: 
I already have 2, and I was in the process of getting two more, but now this is gonna add to the list!


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I love it! The yin and yang idea is great! This is my hedgehog tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yay for tattoo friends!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is cute! (But oww, indeed! :lol


----------

